# Bugs



## Guest (Apr 22, 2015)

Ever since we've arrived I've seen some extremely large black bugs flying around - very black and with a hard shiny carapace. I haven't thought them a problem as, if anything, they seemed shy of humans and would veer off at the wave of a hand. However, out on the naya the other day I was virtually terrorised by one of these. It seemed determined to pursue a closer relationship. Whilst it's nice to have an admirer, this one was not my type. So - the time has come to find out what these are and whether they sting, bite or do anything else nasty I need to know about. Can anyone help with info?


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Dear Meetloaf,

Could you tell me which aftershave you use? I am desperate for any kind of attention.

Yours expectantly,

Lonely from Penedes.

PS Maybe they were bats out of hell?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It would be very unusual for a beetle of any type to bite or sting. They are usually totally harmless except to crops


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

These are carpenter bees. They aren't very good at flying and often crash into things. They are quite harmless (unless they crash into your face and you die of shock).


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2015)

That's what they are! I've heard about them - they nest in or eat trees which then die and also munch on any wood which is left outside, including garden tables, if my information is correct. I'm very pleased to know they are harmless as they do look rather intimidating.

I really don't know why that particular bee was so persistent and indeed, the mystery deepens, because before it turned its attention to me it was fascinated by the silver-bodied astronomical telescope we have on the naya. Neither the telescope nor I are wooden and nor are we covered in honey. Neither of us wear aftershave.

Helena, they are not bats from hell but you definitely took the words right out of my mouth. (Non-Meatloaf fans ignore this last sentence or google Meatloaf's mot popular songs and learn what good music is really like).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> That's what they are! I've heard about them - they nest in or eat trees which then die and also munch on any wood which is left outside, including garden tables, if my information is correct. I'm very pleased to know they are harmless as they do look rather intimidating.
> 
> I really don't know why that particular bee was so persistent and indeed, the mystery deepens, because before it turned its attention to me it was fascinated by the silver-bodied astronomical telescope we have on the naya. Neither the telescope nor I are wooden and nor are we covered in honey. Neither of us wear aftershave.
> 
> Helena, they are not bats from hell but you definitely took the words right out of my mouth. (Non-Meatloaf fans ignore this last sentence or google Meatloaf's mot popular songs and learn what good music is really like).


And what is the "naya"?


----------



## Expat den (Jan 24, 2015)

Found this on Yahoo!


a "naya" is a sun-drenched terrace attached to the house, often used as an outside cooking and dining area. The word appears to be Valencienne in origin, and much used by Brits in the Alicante area, who seem to think it's more chic than using the Spanish word "terrazza".


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And what is the "naya"?


That is a very good question! We have been puzzled for years by this word which is widely used by expats in this part of Spain but does not exist in any dictionary that we have looked in. A Spanish friend, a retired architect from Sevilla, assures us that there is no such word in Castellano and that the correct description of this part of the house is "porche." So, we thought, it must be a Valenciano word. But other friends who use Valenciano as their first language assure us that there is no such word in their language either. So where does it come from? By the way, we used to be puzzled by the expat word "wreckers" until we discovered that they were referring to "rejas!"


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2015)

In all innocence we believed for a long time that the correct word for this part of the house is "naya" and were startled when our Spanish teacher treated the word with contempt. The belief locally is that it is Valenciano (I will check this) and may be Valenciano which is local to this particular area. On the ground, the reality is that if you call this part of the house a porche or a terrazza , you will be met with a blank stare. Those words are never ever heard, so in effect it is the proper word. Apologies for confusing about 90% of the people on this forum.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

meetloaf said:


> That's what they are! I've heard about them - they nest in or eat trees which then die and also munch on any wood which is left outside, including garden tables, if my information is correct. I'm very pleased to know they are harmless as they do look rather intimidating.
> 
> I really don't know why that particular bee was so persistent and indeed, the mystery deepens, because before it turned its attention to me it was fascinated by the silver-bodied astronomical telescope we have on the naya. Neither the telescope nor I are wooden and nor are we covered in honey. Neither of us wear aftershave.


Well, we've had wooden furniture on the roof terrace for nearly ten years now and they haven't attempted to munch into that. Probably the taste of preservative woodstain puts them off.

You must be emitting a particularly enticing feromone, is all I can think of. As for the telescope, he probably saw his reflection and thought it was a female. As I said, they aren't very bright


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2015)

Great, I am a social success with carpenter bees. You really know how to make someone feel special -


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Expat den said:


> Found this on Yahoo!
> 
> 
> a "naya" is a sun-drenched terrace attached to the house, often used as an outside cooking and dining area. The word appears to be Valencienne in origin, and much used by Brits in the Alicante area, who seem to think it's more chic than using the Spanish word "terrazza".


it's from the Valenciano word 'naia' - which can be a porch, a sort of narrow covered gallery, or a stair railing

not a terrace/terraza of any kind, certainly not big enough for dining on, although in property agent speak it will often be used that way

very often they will call a 'riurau' a 'naya', too - that seems to be more what you are describing


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> In all innocence we believed for a long time that the correct word for this part of the house is "naya" and were startled when our Spanish teacher treated the word with contempt. The belief locally is that it is Valenciano (I will check this) and may be Valenciano which is local to this particular area. On the ground, the reality is that if you call this part of the house a porche or a terrazza , you will be met with a blank stare. Those words are never ever heard, so in effect it is the proper word. Apologies for confusing about 90% of the people on this forum.


No problem, I just wondered what it was as I'd never heard the word before.


----------



## pnwheels (Mar 3, 2013)

Are they called Carpenter Bees because they like the Carpenters, or are they handy with a saw and hammer???


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it's from the Valenciano word 'naia' - which can be a porch, a sort of narrow covered gallery, (...)


It sounds a bit Hawaiian!

*lanai* _In Hawaii (and by imitation elsewhere), a porch or veranda; a roofed structure with open sides near a house. _

Home : Oxford English Dictionary


----------

